# Big Fan Leaves



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2009)

These are absolutely the largest fan leaves I have ever had on a plant.  She went into flowering yesterday.


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2009)

nice....kush?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah i got some fan leaves that are six inches across and long..pretty big imo as well.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

My bubba/kush bag seed also has some huge fan leaves. I would say that are the same size as yours, I also was surprised at the size of the leafs.


*THG* Is that 2 air lines going into 1 bucket? If so what is the second air line for?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, that is an 8-1/2 x 11" sheet of paper.  This is a Satori clone.  

LOL--Aren't those big leaves fun just to look at, noneed?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My bubba/kush bag seed also has some huge fan leaves. I would say that are the same size as yours, I also was surprised at the size of the leafs.
> 
> 
> *THG* Is that 2 air lines going into 1 bucket? If so what is the second air line for?



Thanks.  I just run a dual pump and 2 airstones in every bucket.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 11, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is an 8-1/2 x 11" sheet of paper.  This is a Satori clone.
> 
> LOL--Aren't those big leaves fun just to look at, noneed?


haha yeah,i check em out all the time just staring and thinking to myself "damn those things are huge"


----------



## daf (Jan 11, 2009)

do u have the airstones on all day or just when lights come on, and how close to the pots do u keep the water


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2009)

daf said:
			
		

> do u have the airstones on all day or just when lights come on, and how close to the pots do u keep the water



The air is on all the time.  The water level is partially dependant on the roots.  I start with the water level just above the bottom of the pot until the roots start growing and then slowly lower the water level as the roots grow into it.  When the plant gets larger, the bucket is kept about 60% full (3 gal).


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice set o' leaves ya got there! Healthy!


----------



## daf (Jan 12, 2009)

thg, have u tried ebb & flow , i hve done soil and wanted to try hydro dont know which is better ebb or dwc


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 12, 2009)

daf said:
			
		

> thg, have u tried ebb & flow , i hve done soil and wanted to try hydro dont know which is better ebb or dwc



No, I have not tried ebb and flow--I know people that swear by it.  I am a DWC person because I believe it is the easiest most reliable (and I am old and I like easy )


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

looks like a photosynthesis machine right there. I am sure you will have some big buds on her.


----------



## someguy (Feb 24, 2009)

i had some monster 13 finger leaves in my first dwc. bigger than a 8.5x11 paper. wish i could find the pictures i took of them. right now my girl has mostly 1 finger leaves haha


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 24, 2009)

thats HUGE!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW HG, those fan leaves are as big as Shaq's hand...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya see HG,,,size does matter,, right?


----------

